# First tasting



## fivebk (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just sitting here having a cup of coffee and reflecting on how the weekend went . I decided that I needed to share this with everyone. Yesterday I drove to Kearney Nebraska to see my mother and stepdad. About a month ago my stepdad was diagnosed with lung cancer that has moved to his brain. The last few weeks to say the least have been rather intense. Radiation treatments have begun , outlook is not good for recovery but there is a small chance and that's what we are all praying for.Mom and glen are staying in Kearney untill treatment rounds are done.Today is glens 74th birthday so thats why we drove to kearney yesterday. My little sister and her family flew in from North Carolina. We had a very nice day . I bottled two bottles of my very first batch of wine (apple) and took it with us for all to try. I got rave reviews from everyone and it made me feel really good . That just added to my new found addiction to winemaking
At the end of the day we all said our goodbyes . Mom and Glen both said that they really needed and enjoyed the day with family.

BOB


----------



## swillologist (Feb 23, 2009)

Our prayers are with you and your family fivebk. May God watch over your stepdad.


----------



## fivebk (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks so much and our pryers are with you too.

BOB


----------



## grapeman (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing like a good glass of home made wine to bring people together- in good times and bad. Bad times with the prognosis, but good times seeing the family together. Here is to his recovery and more time spent together.


----------



## admiral (Feb 23, 2009)

Our prayers are with you and your family. Yes, a bottle of wine, and the talk that goes with it, brings people together. God bless you and your family.


----------



## fivebk (Feb 28, 2009)

This is what I love about this forum , A great bunch of people all looking out for each other

Thanks so much

BOB


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bob, our prayers our with you, your step dad and you Mom.

If you dad ever needs inspiration in dealing with his terrible affliction, Let him read NW's and swillologist post. 

There's nothing better than to have to go through something with 2 others who are so strong in their faith and love for life.

Glad the wine thing is looking up for you. Apple wine is a tough one for me.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 1, 2009)

Will have you and yours in my prayers also


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 4, 2009)

My prayers are with you and your family, nursejohn.


----------



## fivebk (May 31, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have been away from the forum for a little while . I thought that I would give everyone an update on my stepdad. My stepdad (Glen) put up a valiant effort in his fight with cancer , but on May 22nd glen lost his battle against cancer. I have been in western Nebraska for the past week making arrangements for mom and we had a memorial srevice on friday. There was a large turnout of people at the memorial. It is great to see how many lives Glen touched in his lifetime. For the immediate future I have to put my winemaking on hold. I am setting up a mobile home on my property so I can move my mother back near me. In the midst of all this going on we found out that my mother has a lung disorder called pulminary fibrosis . It is incurrable and there is very little treatment for it . If the treatments help they may stabilize the condition. She has to have oxygen constantly to help her breathe. She still seems to have a good outlook on life even with everything that has been dealt her way.
As soon as I get mom set up and moved home I will again be back making wine, as I have about 100 bottles of wine aging in carboys waiting to be bottled and more screaming to be made.

In posting this I do not mean to bring a down side to this forum . I just have a feeling when on this site that everyone has a genuine interest in others lives and that's why I decided to share part of my life with all of you.

I will still be checking the forum often and help when I can and as soon as everything calms down I will be making wine again.

Thanks for listening

BOB


----------



## PolishWineP (May 31, 2009)

Bob,
Thanks for the update. The forum is like a big family that stretches as far as the internet goes. Best wishes your way helping your mom through all that she has coming her way.


----------



## uavwmn (May 31, 2009)

fivebk, simple things like sharing a good bottle of wine can do wonders for a family.


Prayers for you all~


----------



## grapeman (May 31, 2009)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family for all the trials going on now. It can become overwhelming to go that path alone. Share when you need to. We are all here for you. Here's to hoping for happier times ahead. 


I knew a woman a few years ago that was diagnosed with the same thing as your Mom. The had her on oxygen all the time. She became bedridden and just hung around, gaining weight and getting even more unhealthy. Finally she met a therapist who let her know about some alternatives. She ended up leaving her husband who didn't believe in the new holistic cure. She not only began to lose weight and feel better, she got off the oxygen and regained her whole life. I hope your Mom can find the same strength to become better.


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 10, 2009)

Hang on there - we are praying for you and your mom. Check all avenues for assistance. Good luck and it's great that you are moving her near you.




rrawhide


----------



## fivebk (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

I just wanted to update everyone. This morning my mother lost her battle with Pulminary Fibrosis and passed away. With her passing I have lost one of my favorite and toughest wine critics. She enjoyed watching the whole winemaking process after I had moved her into my home and most of all she enjoyed sampling all the wines I made. Yesterday while sitting in the hospital and both of us knowing where things were heading, Momlooked at me and told me that she had a name for the Apple Pie wine I was making. She said that I should call it * MOM'S APPLE PIE WINE. This will be what I call it in tribute to her.*


----------



## IQwine (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.
Prayers for you


----------



## nursejohn (Aug 19, 2009)

May God comfort you and your family during this time. My mother passed away in March, so I understand what you are going through. You are in my prayers!


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2009)

That is a fitting name for the apple wine, moment to reflect each time see the label.


So sorry for your loss


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 19, 2009)

My sincerest sympathy to you and your family.


rrawhide


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 19, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 19, 2009)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## NEBama (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.AL


----------



## grapeman (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep her spirit alive with your Mom's Apple Pie Wine. Keep a few bottles of it aside and open one each year on her Birthday, not her day of passing. Remember all the things she did for you in her life and she will live on.


----------



## Bert (Aug 20, 2009)

So very sorry about your loss....It is aways so hard when you lose family....


----------



## Waldo (Aug 21, 2009)

My deepest sympathy on your loss


----------



## fivebk (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone That has or will comment on this subject. It means the world to me to have the support from the people on this forum. It has been quite a load to handle losing 2 family members within 3 months. I was power of attorney and am executor for both , so things will be busy for awhile . Again THANKS so very much!!!

BOB


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Luck BOB


and hang tough!!!


rrawhide


----------



## pelican (Aug 22, 2009)

Bob I am so sorry to hear of your loss. When I saw this thread had come back to Active Topics I certainly didn't expect to read about your mom passing away. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.

Susan/Mrs.Pelican


----------

